# Anybody with experiences of Milton Keynes hospital?



## CelticStar

As the thread title says really, Milton Keynes is my nearest hospital for when I give birth (yes I know, I'm thinking WAAAY ahead of myself :blush:) I just wanted to know if anyone has given birth there and what your experiences were like?
Would you recommend it to me? 
What was wrong with it?
What would you improve?
What were you really happy with?

Is there anyone from Milton Keynes who can recommend a good hospital in this area? 
I just want to know all my options well in advance so I can make a well informed decision about where to give birth....I know...OCD right? :rofl:


----------



## kimmylea2001

Hey, i had my beautiful daughter at mk general back in may, and i from my personal experience i really wouldnt go there until you know the show is about to take place! all was going well until i got there and seemed to have 'stage frieght' as it was called. It took a whole 12 hours to get my contrations back up and going, so i got stuck on ward 10 for the day and evening. Well they put one of them wrist things on me and said i wasnt to leave the hospital grounds, so i signned out and back in, nothing was happening and they asked me if i wanted to go home until i needed to come back, well i really should have after the experience i had with all of the staff on that dept! it was amazing how rude they were! They totally ignored me walked past and checked on every other patient but me. and when i said my contractions are coming back and they're really starting to hert, all i got was the sarcastic response 'well what do you expect!' well my labour progressed and after both me and my partner being up 32 hours they FINALLY decided that after me calling my own midwife off of my own phone to ask for gas and air they gave me some! and whilst i was this rude african nurse decides to put a heart trace on me as i had been in labour for a while and my midwife asked for it to be done, well she was sooo busy drinking her tea and reading a magazine that she opted to choose my knackered partner to hold it on my stomach, then came in 10 minutes later and complained to HIM that he wasnt doing what he was told! ooohh if i wasnt in labour! :growlmad:
well my partner decided to call my midwives as obviously these nurses cant do anything without them telling them to do so. When she turnt up it was getting better... Well the nurse that had to put the heart trace on my little one was blaming me for everything, i was knocking it off any it was my fault that something was going wrong. I would really urge you to make sure you have a great team of midwives on your side. I had Midsummer midwives and they are just perfect! absolutly lovely! unfortunately i moved so if i fall pregnant again i wont have them and i've heard nothing but bad things about the doctors im at now so im really dreading it! I really wouldnt recommend milton keynes hospital for labour and delivery. the maternity ward isnt too bad but they dont really keep track of patients really well, but if you dont ant certain people there you can refuse for them to come in. 
All in all i really wasnt happy with the level of personal care that they give you, me and my partner have decided that we could well go for a home birth next as the hospital doesnt really seem like a welcoming place. Bedford hospital is lovely and me and my partner had a plan to try and be in that area when i went into labour but it didnt work out! oh maybe next time! but i really would try and avoid mk general if you can!


----------



## Louloubell88

hey, 
we live in a little village between mk and Bedford and even tho mk is technically closer in distance i asked if i could go to Bedford as i heard they have a fab maternity unit. i have had a very bad experiance in mk hospital ( not the maternity bit though) but i wouldnt go back to mk hospital if my leg was falling off!! 
my midwife did say to me that i could swap and go to mk if i wanted to but from the few times ive been to Bedford hospital for the antinatel class and for a waters breaking to early scare they were fantastic!
Im sure if you are worried you could always swap?
:)


----------



## 1stBump_27

I've only ever heard negative stories of MK hospital. Are there any other hospitals fairly close to you? Maybe Stoke Mandeville in Aylesbury? MK has also had a huge amount of bad press with their maternity unit. I had a choice of 3 hospitals because of where I live. MK was one. I was adamant not to go there. Hope you can sort something else out.


----------



## firsttimer1

Firstly this is NOT my personal experience so not sure if still counts. But i too have only heard less than good things about MK hosp from friends. 

I live in brackley (very south northants) so for us it was JR in oxford or Horton in banbury - weve plumped for Horton. MK was on the list but would not hv considered it 9further away anyway).

Not sure where abouts you are but hv you considered northampton general? A little different but i had an early MC in april and the staff there could not do enough for me 

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Hmmm not liking the sound of MK so far but thank you for the honesty ladies, unfortunately due to the distance from home and my OH not driving, we need a hospital that is close.
I certainly don't want my first time to be clouded by a bad experience of the hospital though, this might be a good time for us to bring forward a move back to my hometown up North, we were planning on doing it any way but if it means I get to go to a decent hospital and have the added bonus of my family around me then I reckon we need to seriously consider bringing it forward!


----------



## firsttimer1

The thing is, i bet there are ladies whove had GREAT experiences at MK.....its so hard isnt it. 

good luck hun x


----------



## CelticStar

Oh I bet there are, one of my friends gave birth there this year and she said it was ok, certainly nothing has happened to her that she's complained about, but if the tally is 1 good experience to four bad experiences? I don't like those odds :(


----------



## firsttimer1

i know what you mean. well whatever decision you make im sure it will be the right one.

GOOD LUCK HUN XXXX


----------



## CelticStar

Thank you, same to you :hugs:


----------



## HayleyH

I am in the same situation as you.... very unsure about giving birth in MK hospital.

I have been there many times because of miscarriages and to be fair the treatment I have received so far has been second to none but that is the EPAU and not the labour ward. 

I saw my community midwife at 9 weeks and asked her about it and she said that it had improved and you would get one to one care, but i don't know whether to believe her as she was probably just trying to put me at ease prior to the event! I mean once your in there its not like you can change anything while in labour is there? 

Our health centre only offers the choice of MK for delivery, so am a bit tied.

I know they do tours on a saturday so i may go after xmas and see what it is like.


----------



## joanna1980

Hi 
I had my daughter there in 2001 , I had a lot proplems in my pregnancy and they were fantastic , I had a elective c section with her and the care couldn't of been better ,


----------



## CelticStar

It's nice to hear a positive report about the care there, thank you joanna!


----------

